#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-02-02
<pitti> slangasek, mdeslaur: hi
<pitti> no stgraber, he's on a sprint so I suppose he can't come
<infinity> Oh.
<slangasek> are we planning to pose as TB members today?
<slangasek> since we're expired again
<mdeslaur> hi pitti
<infinity> Yeah, I was thinking we'd have a null meeting.
<mdeslaur> hi infinity, slangasek
<pitti> I kept my old hat and put a flower on the "Invalid!" stamp
<infinity> And I need to send the email I promised to send and forgot. :P
<infinity> #startmeeting pseudo-TB meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Feb  2 17:00:49 2016 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<slangasek> nice
<infinity> So, any urge to do the formalities of the agenda, or shall we just open and close, and run off to bug sabdfl about elections?
<mdeslaur> no urge from me
<pitti> I don't have anythign else either
<infinity> Oh look, it's a stgraber.
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> stgraber: You're chairing the next one, if you get reelected.
<stgraber> at a sprint so kinda forgot about it :)
<stgraber> right, I'm not on the TB right now :)
<infinity> And since there's currently no TB, I think we'll just end this, and I'll promise to actually send the email about our vote from the last meeting.
<infinity> #topic AOB
<stgraber> sounds good
<infinity> Anyone have anything to add?
<infinity> Going once.
<infinity> Twice.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Feb  2 17:03:55 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-02-02-17.00.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> have a nice day everyone
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity
 * mdeslaur -> lunch
<pitti> thanks everyone, it was a pleasure to serve with you the last two years
<infinity> Ditto.
<pmatulis> i guess there's no doc meeting this month
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-01-31
<mdeslaur> hi infinity
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber
 * stgraber waves
<infinity> o/
<infinity> Role call!
<infinity> Role?  No, roll.
<infinity> That thing.
<infinity> kees, slangasek: Here?
<slangasek> infinity: hi
<slangasek> who's chair?
<infinity> According to the wiki, me.
<slangasek> (I hope it's not me, I have a conflicting meeting I have to put half my brain in)
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 31 17:01:47 2017 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> #topic Action Review
<infinity> Starting with me, MaaS thing is still a carryover, and support status stuff needs mangling this week.  Will make time for the latter.
<infinity> slangasek: Something about community bugs and ACL requests?
<slangasek> ?
<slangasek> oh
<infinity> "ACTION: slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests"
<slangasek> yes, that's carry-over
<slangasek> it's blocked on me not having asked sabdfl to change the setting yet on the team
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> #topic Mailing List Review
<infinity> So, I'm handling the X HWE stuff with an SRU team hat on, taking it off our plate.
<infinity> Anyone feel like responding to Robert about snapd-glib?
<infinity> Aaaaaanyone? :P
<slangasek> I feel like it, it's on my backlog
<infinity> Kay.
<slangasek> though the short answer is "create your wiki page like the others you just pointed to, and get it reviewed"
<infinity> #action Steve to follow up to snapd-glib SRU exception request
<meetingology> ACTION: Steve to follow up to snapd-glib SRU exception request
<infinity> #topic Community Bugs
<infinity> Nein.
<infinity> Nada.
<infinity> Zilch.
<infinity> Zip.
<infinity> #topic Next Chair
<infinity> I missed last meeting, and the wiki wasn't updated, who chaired in my stead two weeks ago?
<mdeslaur> kees cancelled it
<infinity> Oh.  No one.  Check.
<infinity> So, next chair is kees w/ mdeslaur backup.
<mdeslaur> ack
<infinity> #topic AOB
<infinity> Anyone have any OB?
<mdeslaur> not me
<infinity> Alright.  Next meeting is Valentine's Day (bring candy hearts), wiki being updated as we speak.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 31 17:11:18 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-01-31-17.01.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity!
<stgraber> thanks
<slangasek> I have a stomach ache now just thinking about candy hearts
<slangasek> thanks :)
<infinity> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-01-30
<bashfulrobot> Good day/evening everyone.
<mdeslaur> \o
 * tsimonq2 waves
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> no sign of either chair or backup chair currently
<slangasek> and while we could hold the meeting without them, I'm not sure it's a good use of bashfulrobot / fossfreedom's time to discuss here, with a non-quorate subset of the TB, vs just continuing the discussion by email
<mdeslaur> FYI, I'll go and give my +1 to the budgie LTS via email in a minute
<bashfulrobot> Thank you!
<mdeslaur> sent
<bashfulrobot> So my understanding is that or LTS status discussion will continue on the mailing list (instead of here?)
<slangasek> bashfulrobot: yes, I think that's better than discussing it here with the two members who have already +1ed on the mailing list
<bashfulrobot> Ok, prefect. We (Budgie) appreciate your time!
<bashfulrobot> slangasek: thank you!
<mdeslaur> thanks bashfulrobot
<mdeslaur> ok, looks like nobody else is doing to show up
<mdeslaur> meetings cancelled.
<mdeslaur> err *meeting
<mdeslaur> wow, I can't type today
<bashfulrobot> Mdeslaur thanks to you as well!
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2020-01-28
 * vorlon waves
<mdeslaur> hi vorlon
<vorlon> mdeslaur: no quorum then, but on the bright side, xnox has given us some reading material on the list
<mdeslaur> yep!
